

MakeMeASandwich.js - jashmenn
https://github.com/travist/makemeasandwich.js

======
cothomps
I decided to load test the app and am now receiving 500 sandwiches / s.

------
whitten
Heh.

This is a different take on e-commerce.

Get the computer to order a sandwich for you.

Now if we could only send our robotic drone over to pick it up and bring it
back, under program control.

------
x0xMaximus
[http://www.coryarcangel.com/things-i-
made/pizzaparty/](http://www.coryarcangel.com/things-i-made/pizzaparty/)

------
rhengles
It should require root to actually make the request.

~~~
morninj

        if(process.platform !== 'win32'){
          if(process.env.USER !== "root"){
            console.log("What? Make it yourself.");
            process.exit();
          }
        }
    

from
[https://github.com/travist/makemeasandwich.js/blob/master/li...](https://github.com/travist/makemeasandwich.js/blob/master/lib/makemeasandwich.js)

